# Advice needed



## phate (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey all, looking to move to Canada with my Wife and Child. Currently 1 point (YES JUST 1 POINT!) off the required 67 for skilled worker class, so another year of experience under my belt and should be eligible. Just have one question, how long should the application take to process? I'm in the UK BTW.

Toronto is where we are most familiar with, and we are heading back out there in the fall. Anyone any idea of IT job prospects in the GTA??

Thanks in advance.


----------

